# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De laatste pil vergeten

## RobinS

Hallo,

Ik ben mijn laatste pil vergeten van mijn pil strip dit was op een dinsdag. 
Het probleem is ik heb de zaterdag ervoor wel seks gehad. Ben ik nu onbeschermd?

Groetjes,

----------


## Oki07

Bijsluiter lezen! Staat meestal in wat je moet doen. Vandaag pil vergeten? Niet binnen 12 uur in kunnen nemen? Meestal zit er zo'n pijltjes schema in de bijsluiter. Het hangt af van de pil die je slikt. Anders even overleggen met de assistente van je huisarts.

----------


## Agnes574

Als het goed is wordt je gewoon ongesteld, anders idd raad vragen aan arts of assistente!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi RobinS,

De zaterdag waarop jij gemeenschap gehad hebt ben je gewoon beschermt geweest, je hebt namelijk die dag én de dag erop en de dag dáárop gewoon je pil ingenomen. 
Ik zou nu gewoon de stopweek houden, wachten totdat je ongesteld wordt en weer beginnen met de pil in hetzelfde ritme zoals je het gewend bent.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

